# Awesome Contest!!! (not just horse pics)



## A knack for horses

*DEADLINE:* Saturday, November 13
I will not judge any pictures that come after the deadline, and please avoid posting pictures after the deadline. 

*Classes:*

Prettiest Horse by Breed/Type
1. Quarter Horse
2. Paint Horse
3. Appaloosa
4. Arabians
5. TB
6. Gaited
7. Warmbloods
8. Drafts
9. Ponies
10. Miniatures

Best Horse by Gender/Age
11. Mare
12. Gelding
13. Stallion
14. Foal
15. Yearling 

Shows (*Turned out means presentable for the show ring)
16. Best Turned Out Halter Horse 
17. Best Turned Out Western Horse
18. Best Turned Out English Horse
19. Best Costumed Horse
20. Nicest Trophy won in a horse competition
21. Nicest 1st place Ribbon
22. Nicest 2nd place Ribbon
23. Nicest 3rd place Ribbon
24. Nicest Merit/Participation Ribbon
25. Best Saddle Trophy
26. Best other Award (NO ribbons in this class please)
27. Best dressed Western Rider
28. Best dressed English Rider

Art and Picture Edits
29. Best Drawing, Painting, or sketch of a Horse
30. Best Sculpture of a Horse
31. Best Black and White Picture of a Horse
32. Most fitting saying with a horse picture (the words MUST be edited in the picture)
33. The Best overall Picture of a Horse edit

Fun Horse Pictures
34. Coolest Horse in a Pasture Picture
35. Coolest Horse in an Arena Picture
36. Best Horse in a barn/stall Picture
37. Best "Between the ears" pictures (The best view while riding and MUST include the horses ears)
38. Prettiest Trail Picture (Ears do not need to be visible in this picture)
39. Best Bucking, Rearing, or Kicking with a Rider picture
40. Best Bucking, Rearing, or Kicking without a Rider picture
41. Most adorable Horse with Child Picture
42. Most Adorable Horse with animal (Can't be a horse) Picture
43. Best Horse buddies Picture (ONLY 2 horses in the photo)
44. Best Horse Herd Buddies (MORE than 2 horses)

Fun Other Pictures
45. Cutest Dog
46. Cutest Cat
47. Cutest "Other" Equine (zebras, donkeys, mules, etc.)
48. Cutest Cow
49. Best Barn Animal Picture

Explanation Pictures

For these classes, not only will you need a picture, but 3-10 sentences answering the question that follows the class name. You will be judged mainly on your answer, the picture is only a illustraion to your answer. Pictures submitted to classes 50-53 without an answer the the questions will NOT be judged.

50. Best Favorite Picture (Why is this your favorite picture?)
51. Best Favorite Horse (Why is this your favorite horse?)
52. Best Show Picture (What did you place in the class pictured and why is this your best show picture?)
53. Best First Horse (How did you feel bringing your first horse home?)

*Rules:*
-*Limit 2 pictures per class, per person.* If more than two pictures are entered, the first two in in order will be judged.
-*All pictures must have a horse in them EXCEPT classes 20-28 and 45-49*
-*Specific rules for particular classes are written next to the class.* Any entries that do not follow these rules will not be judged.
-Judging will begin Sunday November 14
-Classes will be judged to fifth place (Number of entries allowing me to do so)
-Winners of classes will recieve bragging rights and a smiley face.


Have fun and Good luck!!!

Let the postings begin!!!!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

my pictures will be posted in the following order 12, 32, 44, and 51. Here's my sentences for 51. Lakota is the best horse because he's just like me. We're both stubborn and sometimes I literally have to push his "reset" button so we can finish our work. He's got a huge personality and everyone is just drawn to him. He's flashy but he has a even better personality and my friend can be petting him while I'm gromming him and he'll turn his head so it touches me and just rest it there. We're both learning how to trust each other and even though we have some bad days, we work through them together and I still love him at the end of the day.


----------



## A knack for horses

Looks good Roughrider21!!!

I know there are more people out there!!! C'mon guys; you could win a smiley face!!!


----------



## kmdstar

Can we put two different horses under one category? Say 2 different mares under Mare? Sorry if you already covered that :lol:


----------



## A knack for horses

I'd prefer 1 horse per class, but you are allowed to enter 2 pictures per class, so if you wanted to enter one picture of each, that would be fine.


----------



## Arksly

Class 4 - Arabians
Class 34 - Coolest Horse in a Pasture Picture
Class 36 - Best Horse in Barn/Stall Picture
Class 39 - Best Bucking, Rearing, or Kicking with a Rider Picture
Class 43 - Best Horse Buddies Picture
Class 45 - Cutest Dog


----------



## kmdstar

11. Mare




















18. Best turned out English horse











34. Coolest horse in a pasture picture




















36. Best horse in a barn/stall picture











40. Best bucking, rearing or kicking without a rider picture




















43. Best horse buddies picture






















45. Cutest dog 




















46. Cutest cat


----------



## mmpgrumpy

2. Paint Horse- Grumpy

















12. Gelding- Kokomo









18. Best Turned Out English Horse- Grumpy








^ No poop stains! I was so proud of him for staying clean.









34. Coolest Horse in a Pasture Picture- Grumpy









36. Best Horse in a barn/stall Picture









43. Best Horse buddies Picture (ONLY 2 horses in the photo)- Grumpy and Kokomo









44. Best Horse Herd Buddies (MORE than 2 horses)- from left to right, Angel, Kokomo, Grumpy









50. Best Favorite Picture (Why is this your favorite picture?)








This is my favorite picture because it shows how far we've come. When I first started riding Grumpy, he would trot around at top speed with his head up in the air like a short-strided giraffe and would buck into the canter. He now accepts the bit and extends his stride and has wonderful trot-canter transitions. He's made a complete turnaround, and I am so happy that I found him, because he's such a fantastic horse.

51. Best Favorite Horse (Why is this your favorite horse?)








This is Hank, and while he and Grumpy tie for #1 in my book, I felt that I should include him here because of all he taught me. Hank is a 30-year-old therapy horse at a barn where I do volunteer work. When I first started volunteering, I knew nothing about horses. Hank taught me to always be paying attention to any horse that I'm around, how to lead, how to ride every stride, and how to gain respect from a horse. Other people have trouble leading him and picking up his hooves, but he'll do whatever I ask with little fuss.

52. Best Show Picture (What did you place in the class pictured and why is this your best show picture?)








This was Grumpy's third show, and his first time cantering and jumping in a show. This show was an Open Fun show to benefit the therapeutic riding program that I volunteer for, and the class was W/T/C English Pleasure. We placed 2nd out of 8. I picked this picture because this was our first 2nd place, and it reminds me of all the hard work I put into this horse and how much it paid off.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I decided I wanted to do a picture for 45. Cutest Dog and 46. Cutest Cat. The dog is Jessie(RIP)Golden Retreiver/Black Lab and the Siamese kitty is Henry, the black/orange/white kitty is Snickers.


----------



## RedTree

Prettiest Horse by Breed/Type
5. TB

















Best Horse by Gender/Age
12. Gelding











Art and Picture Edits
31. Best Black and White Picture of a Horse









32. Most fitting saying with a horse picture (the words MUST be edited in the picture)









33. The Best overall Picture of a Horse edit









Fun Horse Pictures
34. Coolest Horse in a Pasture Picture

















35. Coolest Horse in an Arena Picture









43. Best Horse buddies Picture (ONLY 2 horses in the photo)


















Explanation Pictures

50. Best Favorite Picture (Why is this your favorite picture?)









This is my fav pic, because it was right after our first showjumping show. Buzz had done his all and we had gone a clear round in our first class, but second time around he wasn't fast enough, he gave it his all though.
I think this photo demestrates our bond


----------



## Piaffe

yay! this looks fuN! I would like to enter these pics in this order....
4.Arabian
6.Gaited
13.stallion
34. Coolest horse in a pasture pic
40. Best bucking/rearing W/O rider((she is actually doing a slip/rear )
42.Most adorable horse w/another animal
45. Cutest dog


----------



## Baby Doll Amy

1st pic is for Quaterhorse


----------



## Baby Doll Amy

1st pic is for class 1-Quater Horse...
2nd pic is for class 4-Arabian...
3rd pic is for class 5-TB...
4th pic is for class 11-Mare...
5th pic is for class 12-gelding...
6th pic is for class 16-Best Turned Out Halter Horse...
7th pic is for class 21-Nicest 1st Place Ribbon...
8th pic is for class 31-Best Black and White Picture of Horse...
9th pic is for class 32-Best Fitting Saying With Picture...
10th pic is for class 33-Best Over All Editing...


----------



## Baby Doll Amy

11th pic is for class 39-Best Bucking, Rearing, or Kicking with a Rider picture..
12th pic is for class 41-Most adorable Horse with Child Picture..
13th pic is for class 43-Best Horse buddies Picture...
14th pic is for class 45-Cutest Dog...
15th pic is for class 46-Cutest Cat...


----------



## Baby Doll Amy

and the last class 53-Best First Horse...
My very first horse was Sam, show name Shaylen Park Soonamie. He was Pure Egyptian Arabian standing at 14.33 hh. He was a dream come true. The day i got him i went into the paddock and there he was a beautifully presented gelding. He came trotting up to the gate where i stood with his long mane flowing with the moment of his body. I didnt believe it i had this stunning horse finally. I dont have Sam any more as i grew to big for him. But I keep in touch with his owners and they allow me to ride him every know and then. It may seem harsh but i dont regret selling Sam i know his Family loves him to bits and he in semi retirement with his new paddock mate, another Arabian Gelding.


----------



## A knack for horses

No more pictures?

We're talking about smiley faces here!


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213

Class 37 :








me on rio takin a pic of hubby







me on rio again takin a pic of hubby

Class 38 :








me on rio







me on rio

Class 45 :








our husky miya


ughhhhh had like 100 pics on but they didn't work so i got rid of them  oh well ill try again later!!


----------



## equiniphile

Sorry for the overload...couldn't help myself haha

Prettiest Horse by Breed; Pony
Steel Soldier, Shetland pony stallion:


















Prettiest Horse by Breed; Thoroughbred
Molly's Cat, Thoroughbred mare:


















Prettiest Horse by Type; Gaited
23-yr old Paso Fino gelding:


















Prettiest Horse by Breed; Draft
(recently sold, hope it still counts) Sundance, Paint Clydesdale:


















Best Horse by Age; Foal
Born 7/19/2010, "Frappuccino":


















Best Horse by Gender; Stallion
Steel Soldier, reg. Shetland Pony:


















Best Turned Out English Horse
Molly's Cat, Fair 2010, schooling:










Best costumed Horse
Arthur at Fair, 1st place!:


----------



## equiniphile

And for Arabs, can I enter my uncle's National Show Horse? My aunt says she's as much mine as she is hers haha . She's half arab, half saddlebred. Southern Grace, aka Gracie:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

#1 Quarter Horse
















#11 Best Horse Mare- April is 7








#16 Halter Horse















#17 Western Horse















I will be posting more later


----------



## A knack for horses

equiniphile said:


> And for Arabs, can I enter my uncle's National Show Horse? My aunt says she's as much mine as she is hers haha . She's half arab, half saddlebred. Southern Grace, aka Gracie:


Sure thats is fine, since she is half arabian


----------



## Frankiee

2. Paint Horse
12. Gelding age 29 
29. Best Drawong of a horse

2. Dakota 







12. Phantom







29. unbreakble bonde







29. mags


----------



## equiniphile

^Wow, those drawings are amazing!


----------



## SilverSpur

Prettiest Horse by Breed/Type
1. Quarter Horse
and
Best Horse by Gender/Age
13. stallion









6.gaited









11.mare










40. Best Bucking, Rearing, or Kicking without a Rider picture


----------



## Frankiee

Thank you equiniphile !


----------



## A knack for horses

"Anybody? Anybody? Anybody? 
The answer is voodoo economics." 

Free smiley face to the first person who can tell me what movie that quote is from.

Any other photos? Anybody?


----------



## reining girl

First pic: Quarter Horse
second pic: mare
third pic: coolest horse in arena
fourth and fifth pic: cutest cat


----------



## A knack for horses

One week until the deadline!!!!

I know there are more people out there!!!

EDIT* I lied. You have *EIGHT DAYS *until the deadline.


----------



## A knack for horses

Really? Nobody else has pictures?


----------



## Phantomcolt18

1. Quarter Horse--TomCat aka T.C.



2. Paint Horse--Native Zip aka Zippy


9. Ponies--Charlie



12. Gelding--Phantom



19. Best Costumed Horse-- I was a mad vet who chopped up her horse then sewed him back together hehe

31. Best Black and White Picture of a Horse--
Phantom








zippy


posting more.....


----------



## Phantomcolt18

32. Most fitting saying with a horse picture



33. The Best overall Picture of a Horse edit
They are simple but I think they're pretty




37. Best "Between the ears" pictures--Phantom


43. Best Horse buddies Picture--T.C. and Zippy



45. Cutest Dog---RIP Toby



46. Cutest Cat---Soxy


----------



## SkyeAngel

oooh fun! Here are the following entries:

2. Paint Horse - Solo
11.Mare - Phoebe
12. Gelding -Solo again!
29. Best Drawing - One I did a couple years back
34. coolest horse in the pasture - Solo and skye
41. most adorable horse with child pic -This is actually me! Horse is Tessa
43. best horse buddies
44. best horse herd
2X 46. cutest cat - Lola!


----------



## Amarea

3. Appaloosa (Rain beside trailer)
36. Horse in barn/stall (Rain sticking her tongue out)
41. Child and horse (Spencer and Rain)
43. Best Buddies (Appy Kisses  Rain and Claymore)


----------



## Amarea

Have to add this one for 34!










And this one for 33!


----------



## Indyhorse

Ah, why not 

*Best Horse by Gender/Age*

12. Gelding
Claymore, Clyde/Appy, 8 years old.



















13. Stallion (not for long!)

Finn, 3/4 Shire 18 months old


















*
Fun Horse Pictures*

37. Best "Between the ears" pictures (The best view while riding and MUST include the horses ears)

Claymore takes point:











44. Best Horse Herd Buddies (MORE than 2 horses)

The draft pack - lt to rt - Fiona (3/4 Shire, 1/4 Paint), Finn (3/4 Shire, 1/4 Paint), Freyja (1/2 Shire, 1/2 Paint), Claymore (ClydexAppy)

(7 acres of pasture and they'll graze like this)










Oh, one more....fun other pics

45. Cutest dog

Will a basket full of 8 day old collie pups do?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










(or, it it has to be single dog pictures, then these two


----------



## Amarea

A knack for horses said:


> "Anybody? Anybody? Anybody?
> The answer is voodoo economics."
> 
> Free smiley face to the first person who can tell me what movie that quote is from.


Ferris Bueller's Day Off?


----------



## A knack for horses

^ Yes!!! You are correct!!!

And you get a smiley face!!! 



Now don't go crazy just because you won a smiley face :wink:. 

And for the jealous types out there, if you enter, you can win some smiley faces!


----------



## A knack for horses

And indyhorse, that basket full of puppies is adorable! And yes, I will take them for cutest dog.


----------



## beau159

Prettiest Horse by Breed/Type
Quarter Horse





















Prettiest Horse by Breed/Type
Paint Horse

No, he doesn't have any color, but he is a registered APHA (breeding stock gelding)












Best Horse by Gender/Age
Stallion











Shows (*Turned out means presentable for the show ring)
Best Turned Out Halter Horse 












Art and Picture Edits
Best Drawing, Painting, or sketch of a Horse












Art and Picture Edits
The Best overall Picture of a Horse edit











Fun Horse Pictures
Best Horse buddies Picture (ONLY 2 horses in the photo)

You scratch my back and I scratch yours!











Fun Other Pictures
Cutest Cat











Explanation Pictures
Best Favorite Picture (Why is this your favorite picture?)

I love this picture because it was snapped at the precise moment! I am crawling through the "box of terror" (according to my horse Beau) for the Box Race where you must dismount your horse, crawl through the box, remount your horse, and cross the finish line. The fastest time wins and you cannot hold your horse nor can your horse run away without. He did get scared but HE STAYED! I was so proud of him for not leaving me! I hopped back on and we completed our run. It certainly was a memorable event!










Explanation Pictures
Best Favorite Horse (Why is this your favorite horse?)

Well, my horse Beau is my favorite horse, because he's mine! We bought him when he was 6 months old and he is now 12. I trained him myself and we've been through everything together, including a horrific injury to his left front foot when he was only 5 that he miraculously came out sound from. He's a goober, and a scaredy-cat, and not the brightest crayon in the box, but he always tries 100% for me and I absolutely love him to death. It's like a hand fitting a glove when we ride. This photo is from a horse show a few months ago, the Bareback Buck Race, where you had to keep a dollar under your leg. We went round and round in the class western pleasure style (walk, trot, canter), and the last one with their dollar won. We took 4th place out of about 18 entries.


----------



## lilkitty90

Prettiest Horse by Breed/Type
1. Quarter Horse
Carmen








2. Paint Horse
Adelaide
















3. Appaloosa
Half Appy Sparta
















9. Ponies
Kitty


















Best Horse by Gender/Age
11. Mare
baby
















12. Gelding
peanut









14. Foal
Sparta











Shows (*Turned out means presentable for the show ring)
19. Best Costumed Horse
Baby as Indian








Carmen as Avatar









Fun Horse Pictures
34. Coolest Horse in a Pasture Picture








37. Best "Between the ears" pictures (The best view while riding and MUST include the horses ears)


----------



## lilkitty90

38. Prettiest Trail Picture (Ears do not need to be visible in this picture)








40. Best Bucking, Rearing, or Kicking without a Rider picture








43. Best Horse buddies Picture (ONLY 2 horses in the photo)








Fun Other Pictures
45. Cutest Dog








46. Cutest Cat


----------



## MustangBlue

Hi! I am entering the following...

1.Best Horse Buddies

2.Cutest Dog

3.Cutest Cat

Let me know if I can be of any assistance relating my Entries. Thank you!


----------



## HalfPass

Hey there all. Great contest

pic 1--calss 5-- Prettiest TB
pic 2--class 2 Prettiest Paint horse
pic 3--class 11 prettiest mare
pic 4--class 12 prettiest gelding
pic 5-- class 18 and 28 best turned out english horse/rider
pic 6--class 34 coolest horse in pasture
pic 7--class 35 coolest horse in arena
pic 8--class 36 best horse in barn or stall
pic 9--class 40 best bucking/rearing w/o rider
pic 10--class 41 most adorable horse w/child


----------



## HalfPass

pic 1--class 43 best horse buddies.
pic 2--class 45 cutest dog
pic 3--class 46 cutest cat


----------



## A knack for horses

Anybody else? You've got 2 days left to enter!


----------



## my2geldings

*My entries*

Here are my entries...

5


8




9




13


18


31


39


41


43


45


----------



## PaulyPalomino

#43 Best Buddies (two horses)


----------



## PaulyPalomino

That last one is for foal #14...sorry!


----------



## PaulyPalomino

Dog!!! My other Palomino


----------



## equiniphile

I'm also going to enter my uncle's reining stallion, Ramblin' Mr. V., for Best Horse by Breed: Arabian (pic 1). Instead of using the pic of Southern Grace for Arabian, can I put two pics for Ramblin' Mr. V.?


----------



## A knack for horses

Sure, thats fine.


----------



## A knack for horses

30 minutes until I call deadline!!!!


----------



## A knack for horses

Contest is offically closed. Judging will begin now.


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 1: Quarter Horse

1. Angel Leaguer 
2. SilverSpur
3. Beau159
4. Phantomcolt18
5. Reining Girl


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 2: Paint

1. Halfpass 
2. SkyeAngel
3. Phantomcolt18
4. mmpgrumpy
5. lilkitty90


Congrats to all the winners so far! Judging will resume tomorrow!


----------



## Indyhorse

Woohoo, congrats to the winners! :clap:


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 3: Appaloosa

1. Amarea 
2. lilkitty90


----------



## Amarea

A knack for horses said:


> Class 3: Appaloosa
> 
> 1. Amarea
> 2. lilkitty90


WOOHOO!  That's my pretty girl!


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 4: Arabian

1. equiniphile 
2. Piaffe
3. Baby Doll Amy
4. Arksly


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 5: TB

1. Halfpass 

A Tie for 2.
2. equiniphile
2. Baby Doll Amy

3. My2geldings
4. Redtree

Beautiful TBs! Hard class to place!

Congrats to the winners so far, more classes to be done tomorrow!


----------



## Indyhorse

Yay! Extra hugs for Rain and Candi!


----------



## HalfPass

Yay for the winners!
Everyone has ~be-u-ti-ful~ horses...and other pets....
hp
:lol:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

Congrats everyone


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 6: Gaited 

1. Piaffe 
2. SilverSpur
3. equiniphile


----------



## A knack for horses

Nobody entered class 7: Warmbloods


----------



## Piaffe

Yay!  congratulations everyone   


Fun contest Knack...thx!


----------



## Indyhorse

Congrats on your win, Piaffe!


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 8: Drafts

1. My2Geldings 
2. equiniphile


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 9: Pony

1. phantomcolt18 
2. lilkitty90
3. My2geldings
4. equiniphlie


----------



## A knack for horses

Nobody entered Class 10: Miniatures

Congrats winners!
More to be judged tonight!


----------



## Piaffe

Indyhorse said:


> Congrats on your win, Piaffe!


Aww... Thx LOL...
..congrats to you too!


Everyone has such pretty horses!


----------



## Indyhorse

Piaffe said:


> Aww... Thx LOL...
> ..congrats to you too!
> 
> 
> Everyone has such pretty horses!



Haha I haven't won anything. But I'll take that as a good luck! :lol:


----------



## equiniphile

Yay!

gaited, draft, pony, tb, arab.....


----------



## Indyhorse

Equiniphile, you're cleaning up! Good job!


----------



## Piaffe

Indyhorse said:


> Yay! Extra hugs for Rain and Candi!




Lol....i thought these were your horses...sorry...hehe
I just assumed....

But yes! Good luck on your next contest! hehehe


----------



## Piaffe

equiniphile said:


> Yay!
> 
> gaited, draft, pony, tb, arab.....


Woohooo congrats!


----------



## equiniphile

Hehe thanks! Mostly cuz no one entered a lot of those classes  I'm excited for next results!


----------



## Indyhorse

Piaffe, Rain is one of my boarders, Amarea's horse (so she does live here on my property lol) and Candi is HalfPass's TB that I've always had a secret horse-crush on. :lol: But I have a couple of mine entered in the gelding and stallion class, so keep your fingers crossed for them! hehe


----------



## Piaffe

Ahhh....got it! 

Btw...off topic, but I cant remember if i told you or not indyhorse....i LOVE the horse in your avatar pic...he is SO awesome!


----------



## Indyhorse

Piaffe, thanks! That's my boy, Claymore. He's entered in the gelding category. He's a mutt, so I couldn't enter him in the breed classes under drafts or appys, he's only 1/4 Clyde and 1/2 Appy lol. But I love him anyways!


----------



## Piaffe

Indyhorse said:


> Piaffe, thanks! That's my boy, Claymore. He's entered in the gelding category. He's a mutt, so I couldn't enter him in the breed classes under drafts or appys, he's only 1/4 Clyde and 1/2 Appy lol. But I love him anyways!



I hope he wins then


----------



## Amarea

Don't forget he's entered in the buddy shot too!  Him and Rain givin each other smooches!


----------



## Indyhorse

Hehe Rain's such a cougar :rofl:


----------



## Amarea

Roflmfao!!!!!!!!!! Omg haha!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Congrats on the wins everyone =D =D =D

Yay Charlie-bear got pony! hehe he's such a sweet pony


----------



## HalfPass

CONGRATS TO ALL!
What a fun contest.
Indy your too funny! I have loved your big guy because of his markings and how unique!
I loved the "Cougar" comment
Way to funny
I need a good laugh after a very long 12 + hour shift at work.
So glad I have the horses for a release when I am not working...

Can't wait for the rest of the results!

Yay for everyone who entered!

Halfpass


----------



## A knack for horses

Sorry about the wait guys...the stomach flu is NOT fun

Class 11: Prettiest Mare

And, its a tie for first...
1. Angel Leaguer 
1. Halfpass 

And a tie for second...
2. lilkitty90
2. SilverSpur

3. skyeangel

Another difficult class to judge, All mares entered were Be-u-ti-ful!!!


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 12: Gelding

Another tie for first...
1. Halfpass 
1. Indyhorse 

2. Skyeangel
3. Phantomcolt18
4. TheRoughrider21

You guys didn't make this easy for me... 10 enteries for geldings!!! And such handsome ones at that!!!


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 13: Stallion

1. SilverSpur 
2. beau159
3. My2geldings
4. Piaffe
5. Indyhorse


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 14: Foal

1. lilkitty90 
2. equiniphile


----------



## A knack for horses

Nobody entered Class 15: Yearling

Congrats to the winners! Judging resumes tomorrow!


----------



## Piaffe

Yay! Claymore won...lol...congrats Indyhorse!


----------



## HalfPass

Indyhorse 
Claymore is a big fat ham! I just love that guy! How big is he?

Everyone has done so well.
Angel your mare is so beautiful! 
halfpass


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

HalfPass said:


> Indyhorse
> Claymore is a big fat ham! I just love that guy! How big is he?
> 
> Everyone has done so well.
> Angel your mare is so beautiful!
> halfpass


Thanks 


Congrats everyone on their great horses!!!


----------



## Indyhorse

HP, He really is a big doofus lol. Congrats on the tie! :lol: Claymore is 16.3hh, and about 1500 lbs

Congrats to all the winners so far!


----------



## my2geldings

Was a fun show. Had a good time going through my pictures and choosing which ones to post. Looking forwards to more in the future! Great pictures everyone, enjoyed checking what was posted.


----------



## HalfPass

Thanks Indy!
Hehe....Claymore looks way bigger than that. Candi is just a hair under 16.3 but I havent taped her lately. She certainly is bigger "around" than this time last year. 

My2geldings. 
I agree this has been a fun show....the suspens is getting to me tho....hehe...I had fun picking out pics too.
halfpass
PS....gotta go to bed soon. Work another 12 hour shift tomorrow.


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 16: Best Turned out Halter Horse

1. Angel Leaguer 
2. beau159
3. Baby Doll Amy


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 17: Best turned out Western Rider

1. Angel Leaguer


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 18: Best turned out English Horse

1. My2Geldings 
2. kmdstar
3. halfpass
4. mmpgrumpy
5. equiniphlie


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 19: Best Costumed Horse

1. equiniphile 
2. lilkitty90
3. phantomcolt18


----------



## A knack for horses

Nobody entered Class 20: Best trophy


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 21: Best First Place Ribbon

1. Baby Doll Amy


----------



## A knack for horses

Now this is pitiful: 

Nobody entered:
Class 22. Nicest 2nd place Ribbon
Class 23. Nicest 3rd place Ribbon
Class 24. Nicest Merit/Participation Ribbon
Class 25. Best Saddle Trophy
Class 26. Best other Award 
Class 27. Best dressed Western Rider


Congrats to the winners! More to be judged tonight (for real this time)


----------



## HalfPass

hey what happened with the other classes! 
I hope your okay since you had stated you were sick!
hp


----------



## A knack for horses

I apologize for my absence. I do feel better now but My Great grandma was ill and we had to take care of her. She's doing better too. 
Judging will resume now.


----------



## HalfPass

Oh boy So sorry about your grandma. It is tough when our family isnt ding well.
Glad to hear the both of you are doing better!
hp


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 28: Best Dressed English Rider

1. HalfPass


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 29: Best Drawing of a horse

1. Frankiee  
2. SkyeAngel
3. Beau159


----------



## A knack for horses

Nobody entered Class 30: Best Sculpture of a horse


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 31: Best Black and White Picture of a horse

1. Phantomcolt18
2. My2Geldings
3. RedTree
4. Baby Doll Amy


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 32: Most fitting saying with a horse picture

1. RedTree 
2. Baby Doll Amy
3. PhantomColt18
4. TheRoughRider21


----------



## A knack for horses

A knack for horses said:


> Class 14: Foal
> 
> 1. lilkitty90
> 2. equiniphile


I apologize PaulyPalomino, I didn't see your second post, so this is the revised judging for 
Class 14: Foal 

1. lilkitty90
2. PaulyPalomino
3. equiniphile 

Cute foal, Pauly!


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 33: Best Overall Picture of a Horse Edit

1. Baby Doll Amy 
2. RedTree
3. Amarea
4. Phantomcolt18
5. Beau159


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 34: Best Horse in a Pasture Picture

1. kmdstar 
2. HalfPass
3. Piaffe
4. SkyeAngel
5. Amarea


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 35: Best horse in an Arene Picture

1. HalfPass 
2. Reining girl
3. RedTree


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 36: Best Horse in a barn/stall Picture

1. kmdstar 
2. Halfpass
3. Amarea
4. Arksly
5. mmpgrumpy


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 37: Best "Between the Ears" Picture

1. lilkitty90 
2. rioscowgirl2213
3. Phantomcolt18
4. Indyhorse


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 38: Prettiest Trail Picture

1. lilkitty90 
2. rioscowgirl2213


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 39: Best Rearing/Kicking/Bucking with a rider

1. Arksly 
2. Baby Doll Amy
3. My2Geldings


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 40: Best Bucking/Rearing/Kicking without a Rider

1. Halfpass 
2. SilverSpur
3. kmdstar
4. lilkitty90
5. Piaffe

Congratulations to all the winners, and I will be back tomorrow to judge some more classes!


----------



## Gus

*gus*

don't expect to b judged....


----------



## PaulyPalomino

How exciting!!!! I never expected to win!!! Ty


----------



## HalfPass

Hay hay hay! Congrats to everyone for the photos!
This has actually been one of the funest contests I have entered or browsed!

halfpass


----------



## Baby Doll Amy

woop woop congrats everyone !!


----------



## Indyhorse

HalfPass said:


> Hay hay hay! Congrats to everyone for the photos!
> This has actually been one of the funest contests I have entered or browsed!
> 
> halfpass


Haha I agree, I rarely get into these contests but this one has been fun!

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 41: Cutest Child with Horse

1. Baby Doll Amy 
2. SkyeAngel
3. My2Geldings
4. HalfPass


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 42: Best Horse with Other Animal (Not another horse) Picture

1. Piaffe


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 43: Best Horse Buddies (ONLY 2 horses in the photo)

1. Beau159 
2. Amarea
3. Phantomcolt18
4. HalfPass
5. PaulyPalomino

Everybody who enterd this class had Beautiful pictures...so hard to choose the top 5.


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 44: Best Horse Herd (More than 2 horses)

1. TheRoughrider21 
2. SkyeAngel
3. IndyHorse
4. mmpgrumpy


----------



## equiniphile

Congrats everyone!


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 45: Cutest Dog

1. Phantomcolt18 
2. Baby Doll Amy
3. Mustang Blue
4. Kmdstar
5. Piaffe


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 46: Cutest Cat

1. HalfPass 
2. TheRoughrider21
3. Beau159
4. Phantomcolt18
5. SkyeAngel

Congratulations to all the winners! The rest will be judged tomorrow!


----------



## SkyeAngel

Well that's all the classes I entered, five 2nd's! I can't complain 

Really fun contest, thanks AKFH!


----------



## A knack for horses

Nobody entered the following classes:

Class 47. Cutest "Other" Equine (zebras, donkeys, mules, etc.)
Class 48. Cutest Cow
Class 49. Best Barn Animal Picture


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 50: Best Favorite Picture + Explination

1. Beau159 
2. mmpgrumpy
3. RedTree


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 51: Best Favorite Horse + Expliantion

1. Beau159 
2. mmpgrumpy
3. TheRoughrider21


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 52: Best Horse Show Picture + Explination

1. mmpgrumpy


----------



## A knack for horses

Class 53: Best First Horse + Explanation

1. Baby Doll Amy


----------



## A knack for horses

The judging is finished!

Congratulations to all participants!

Thanks for entering. For great sportsmanship and photos, you all get a smiley face!


----------



## Baby Doll Amy

well i couldnt get any happier with my results  four 1st four 2nds two 3rd and one 4th... congrats to the other winners.. this was a really good contest


----------



## Piaffe

Congrats everyone! Fun contest!


----------



## HalfPass

Thanks and Congrats to everyone.
Such wonderful animals and pictures...
C


----------



## Phantomstallion

Congrats!!!!! Is it going to be on again? If so does it have to be your horse?


----------

